# Massachusetts 8 month V



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

I don't mean to offend anyone by posting this here - not sure that I will, not sure that this is the proper place, but I couldn't think of anywhere better. I just received a text message from a woman a few towns over that I am friendly with. Her husband stopped me one day when Otto was very young, not even 12 weeks I'm sure, when Otto and I were on a walk were on a walk. He asked if he was a Vizsla and told me that he had a Vizsla years ago (ran away during fireworks one fourth of July I believe :'( ) and that they were expecting another V puppy in a few weeks. Their first V was when they were without children, years ago. They now have two grade school boys.

Well we kept in contact and have had a few playdates. She texted me this morning to find out if we were looking to take on another V. :-[ I would LOVE another V - because they are awesome, and also because it would be fun for Otto, and lastly because I would only want Bruin (her pup's name) to be well taken care of. However, my boyfriend and I just do not have the financial resources to care for another dog and to prepare in case one of them became sick/injured etc. 

I am posting in case any of you fellow V lovers know of anyone that may be looking for an 8 month old vizsla male. He has a sweet, sweet personality. I have not seen him in a couple of months, so as far as behavior and whether or not he is neutered I am not sure. I am meeting with her and him later this week just to talk. She asked me first because she said that she wanted him to go to a nice home where he would be taken care of (I'm sure she only wants someone who knows the time that goes into raising these dogs). If not, she is going to try and contact her breeder. Her reason for not being able to keep him is that she does not have the time and that she is afraid he might run off and get hit by a car. I know he is not leash trained, and I'm assuming his recall is lacking due to the fact that she is afraid he will run off.

I will also advise her to contact her breeder and our local V rescue if I don't hear anything on here.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

My wifes boss is thinking about getting a new pup since her one of few dogs passed. We are in florida though. i can ask her she LOVED my little guy???


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you looney for your interest. I actually already received a PM from another member. They have a v and are interested in another. I'll let you know if it isn't going to work out


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://vcaweb.org/rescue/contacts.shtml

Always a good choice to contact the local Vizsla Rescue coordinator. They know how to screen correctly.

Never want to see a dog have to "bounce" because of a poor fit and go from home to home to finally shelter.

RBD


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I also would contact the local Vizsla rescue. I just feel like they are better equipped to handle all the stuff that comes up when a family decides to give up their dog and to make sure the dog gets to the best new home possible.

I felt absolutely heartbroken reading this and my heart also went out to you. What a horrible position that woman put you in!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

OttosMama

It's a big heart that you have to help both your friend and the little guy. Sometimes things just don't work out the way folks intend, and I'm sure she is very thankful to have you as a resource.

Rescue organizations are great, and I would say that I too would recommend that a person contact them when a puppy/dog needs to be re-homed. I think though that in this case we, as a collective body of Vizsla owners, may be the exception to the rule and could provide a tremendous resource toward re-homing a puppy/dog, especially if it's a forum member, and provide an instant "support group" to the new owner. 
Don't discount what each of individually, and as a group, bring to the table. 
We know these dogs.

Mike, getting down off the box.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the guidance. I am again so grateful to have this forum and the people involved for support. 

When I see her tomorrow, I am going to suggest that she surrender him to our local Vizsla Rescue and find out her thoughts.

Bruin's family is not really involved in any sort of Vizsla community, so I feared that she might find another family she trusts, but the family may not have a real idea of what to expect. Here, everyone knows what they are getting into as far as the requirements to train and satisfy these dogs. 

When I originally posted, I had expected to possibly hear back from local owners, in MA or the surrounding states, who, if interested, would have the ability to meet Bruin and base their decision off of their interaction(s) with him. Instead, I heard from kind folks that are not as closeby, some across the country, (which I wish I could help, but hadn't expected) and I most definitely am not qualified to make any sort of placement myself. I also feel that this forum offers the potential for such help, however, it became complex very quickly. 

Thank you all again so much for the help. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey there!

I got my first Vizsla from a breeder in Massachusetts before we moved to Colorado - Anne Corrigan - www.capek9.com. She is located in Harwich. She is a member of the Vizsla Club of Central New England rescue group and I am sure she would know who to talk to or even consider taking Bruin in herself. I would give her a ring and see what she says about it!

Good luck!

K


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Keneomac,

Thank you for the suggestion. I have met Anne before and thought about giving her a call. However, I spoke to Bruin's owner a little while ago and let her know that I hadn't found anyone for the aforementioned reasons and suggested that she surrender him to the rescue. I contacted the rescue yesterday and am going to forward the information to his owner, along with the survey that was sent to me to create a profile for Bruin. His owner is planning on contacting her breeder, she has a feeling the breeder would be willing to take him back. I am going to send the info just in case.

Thank you!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Last week, my best friend and I went to the beach and then had a bite to eat. She does not have a dog, but she is my best friend, so she puts up with all of my Otto/Vizsla talk : ) A few months ago, I met a woman in the same village/town that my best friend works in. The woman passed by Otto and I and told me she was getting her second Vizsla in a couple of weeks! We chatted for a while, I told her about the MA get togethers, gave her my number - but I hadn't heard anything back from her about getting together. So I asked my friend if any Vizslas ever walked by the salon. She bursted out laughing, called me crazy, and said no, that she's never seen any other Vs besides Otto.

THE NEXT DAY - she sends me a picture of a beautiful male Vizsla that just happened to pop into the shop, along with the owner's name and cell phone number. HA! The dog's name is Gabriel. So I left a voicemail. The next day, I chatted with my friend and she gave me some more details. She let me know that the owner has had 3 Vs, that she seems to do very well with them because her dog was extremely well mannered. She said she got him from a breeder that breeds show dogs. He is 10 months old. 

_Hmmm _ OK - So I asked her if she knew where the breeder is from, that he looks an awful lot like Bruin - the dog that I was hoping to find someone that may have been interested in a few months ago. He too was from show lines. Age seems about right. Could it be his brother?! She said they she didn't know where the breeder was from but that she had seen pictures of Bruin and she didn't think it was the same breeder.

Much to my delight, I received a phone call this afternoon from the owner! She asked me about Otto, his age, breeder, training, yadayadayada. She told me that she just recently adopted her 10 month old dog and that she is apprehensive to let him off lead because his recall isn't up to par. 

Later in the convo, I asked her where she got her dog - If he was from a rescue or was he a rehome? She said that she got him from his original breeder in CT and that his first family had children and did not have enough time for him. His second owner had 3 cats. So I asked her if she renamed him or has his name always been Gabriel? She said no, his first owners named him BRUIN! 

;D

My apologies for the LONG story but it just all seems so serendipitous - I had to share! So funny the way things work out! 

It sounds like he is in a terrific home now. The couple just lost their 14 year old Vizsla :'( I'm sure they need him right now just as much as he needs them! We are planning a get together soon!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

What a wonderful happy ending!!!! 

Thanks for sharing this. Invite her to the MA Vizsla hikes we have!!!


----------

